# Hilfe....es passt alles nicht



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

haben letztes Jahr mit dem Teichbau angefangen und uns auch beraten lassen, nur ich schätze von der völlig falschen Seite. Ich muss hier alles erzählen, damit ihr uns helfen könnt, und bitte keine Vorwürfe. Machen wir uns selbst schon.

Wir haben unseren Teich ausgebuddelt 5000l und ihn mit EPDM-Folie ausgelegt, eine Pumpe dran und einen Bachlauf gegraben. Wie dann dieses Jahr alles lief und die Temperaturen annehmbar war, kamen unsere 8 Bewohner. Teich wurde vom Züchter abgesegnet.

2 Wochen war alles gut.
Dann kamen wir früh runter, und einer lang tot 3m vom Teich entfernt. Rausgesprungen  Denn Stromzaun war an und drumherum, also schliesse ich Katze aus.
Hmmmm, einen Tag später, lag der nächste draussen, noch lebend, der ist auch wieder umgehend in den Teich zurückgewandert und hat es gut überstanden.

Eine hat seitlich eine Verletzung an den Schuppen, also alle Steine aus dem Teich wieder raus, dummerweise haben wir jetzt ewig die Falten in der Folie, die auch einer der Kois zum verstecken nutzt (seit mehrern Tagen nicht gesehen, ein ganz kleiner 12cm, auch Suchen blieb eher erfolglos) 

Wir haben mittlerweile einen lieben Bekannten gefragt- der selber Kois hat und züchtet, was es sein könnte, und er tippte erst auf __ Parasiten bei allen und hat den Verletzten behandelt. Abstrich gemacht, nichts und Wasserwerte passen auch.

Sie wurden dann mit Argusaugen beobachtet.... ein Netz kam über den Teich, damit sie bitte im Teich bleiben. Wie uns der Bekannte dann mitteilte, Filter zu klein, Teich zu klein und keine Kante am Ufer- also Wasserebene gleich Terassenebene, keine Erhöhung dazwischen) Also wird im Herbst umgebaut, denn sie sollen im Keller überwintern, ich traue unseren Wintern nicht. Leider völlig falsch beraten und den Teich unterdimensioniert ((((( Jetzt dürfen wir alles neu machen und wissen schon wieder nicht wie.

Beim Beobachten habe ich festgestellt, dass sie eher gegen abend sich reiben/kratzen, aber sehr selten - so zwei mal pro Fisch.
Und seit es jetzt wärmer ist, gestern, fängt einer (der, der schon mal draussen lag) wieder zum Springen an. 3/4 aus dem Wasser sag ich mal- gestern hab ich 8 mal gezählt. Gestern abend und heut nacht müssen auch die großen gesprungen sein, denn ich hab es platschen hören und wie ich draussen war, war die halbe terasse nass. Wasser passt. Ich denke, es ist vermehrt, wenn der Luftsprudler an ist. Oder mögen sie die Planzen im Teich nicht, haben von zwei Wochen den Teich begrünt, die Pflanzen halt samt Erde in Pflanzschalen und mit Steinen dekoriert und dann ins Wasser.

So, warum machen sie das, fangen sie __ Fliegen? Oder was könnte es noch sein? Oder ist das normal? Tappe mehrmals tags und nachts zum Teich und schau, oob sie auch alle drin sind, möchte nicht schon wieder einen begraben müssen, aber das kann ja nicht die Lösung sein.

Bin für jede Idee offen, habe Angst, dass wenn wir jetzt neu anlegen, dass sie wieder rausspringen. Dachte an eine Steinmäuerchen von 40cm oder ist das zu wenig? Auf was müssen wir noch achten?


Danke für eure Mühe.

Grüße Angel


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hallo angel, herzlich willkommen. na da habt ihr aber ordentlich in die ******* gegriffen. wenn ich das richtig verstehe habt ihr 8 (jetzt 7) koi in 5000l wasser?! das ist eindeutig zu wenig, vor allem wenn die filterung nicht paßt. früher hieß es,wenn der fisch springt,ist er glücklich - falsch. wenn ein koi springt stimmt was nicht! das kann vieles sein . . . platzmangel,wasserwerte,parariten. meß am besten erst mal die wasserparameter, dann ein abstrich und wenn alles okay ist,ist es definitiv platzmangel. maßnahme: teich vergrößern so schnell wie möglich. keine sorge, wir helfen bei der planung. mandy


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Auch von mir ein :Willkommen2
Ich denke auch das für die Koi das Becken viel zu klein ist, ich habe ca. 6000l und wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass da 7 Kois drin sein sollen, die kriegen auf deutsch "Platzangst". Sie springen, weil sie Platz brauchen, Bewegungsmangel vielleicht. Wasserwert seind ja lt. deiner Angaben ok, also wie Mandy schon geschrieben, mal nen Abstrich bei den Fischen? Es gibt hier einige Koi-Profis, die werden sich sicher noch deinem Problem annehmen, aber ums vergrößern wirst du nicht rum kommen. Viel Glück und Freude bei den Pfützenfans...


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Huhu zusammen,

danke euch erst mal, ja das kann man laut sagen- richtig sch.....bin so sauer, man verlässt sich auf jemanden und dann so etwas!!!!!

Jetzt 7 oder 6 wenn wir den kleinen nicht mehr finden. 

Also Wasserwerte passen ja, und der Abstrich hat auch nichts ergeben, lassen eventuell einen Tierarzt mit drüber schauen.

Ja wir vergrössen auf jeden Fall  Dachten an 10000, wäre das okay, denn sonst bekommen wir Platzmangel, der Teich sitzt zwischen zwei Terassen und die wollt ich nicht wegreissen  Die Fischis sollen aich im Keller überwintern, deshalb wollten wir nur das Volumen und die Schwimmfläche vergrössern.

Will jetzt auch nichts überstürzen, nicht dass wir nächstes Jahr wieder graben sondern erst mal ordentlich planen. Die Filteranlage muss auch noch gebaut werden.

GLG  Angel


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Servus Angel

Herzlich Willkommen

Wir würden uns sicher über eine Skizze der Gegebenheiten freuen 

Auch Bilder wären von Vorteil


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*



angel schrieb:


> Die Fischis sollen aich im Keller überwintern, deshalb wollten wir nur das Volumen und die Schwimmfläche vergrössern.



Hallo Angel,

warum das? Das ist doch halber Kram. Baut lieber anständig und ersparten den Fischen den Stress. Es sei denn, Ihr habt ausreichend Platz, passende Beleuchtung, Filterung, Heizung, Lüftung etc.


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

..und wenn Ihr auch etwas mehr in die Tiefe grabt, gibts mehr Platz und ist wintersicherer 

LG Susanne


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hallo Angel
Willkommen Na hast auch einen anderen Namen Angel ist schon komisch oder????
Nun zu deinem Problem 
Deine Fische haben eindeutig zu wenig Platz 
Schreibst da was von grosse Koi wie gross ist den gross 
damit mann grosse Koi halten kann sollte dein Teich mindesten 1,50 - 1,80 m Tief sein und um die 15000 Liter Wasser für 6 grosse Koi haben eine gute Filteranlage die auf 30000Liter Wasser ausgelegt ist und ein UVC mit 55 Watt wer auch gut . 
Koi sind sozusagen Teichschweinschen und brauchen da nee menge sauberes Wasser.
Überstürstürzen :? Ich denke um so schneller um so besser für deine Koi .
Kratzen  Meist kommen wenn das Wasser nicht gut ist schnell Parasieten ins Wasser und dann versuchen die Koi das durch kratzen an Steinen los zu werden oder ab zu kratzen.
Die Filteranlage muss auch noch gebaut:? Koi und noch keinen Filter das geht garnicht gut .

Guter Rat mache grosszügiegen Wasser wechsel damit die Koi das ÜBERLEBEN .
Fehler macht mann das ist nichts Neues aber Du musst handeln sonst sind die Koi TOT
Gruss Reiner


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hallo Reiner,

mein Name ist mein Spitzname 

Dass sie zu wenig Platz haben ist uns auch klar. Haben 3 grosse, so 55cm und drei kleine ca.15 bis 25cm, 

Tiefe ist grade 1,60m, tiefer wird schwer, da wir mit einem Bagger nicht in das Grundstück kommen. Deshalb sollen sie auch in den Keller, weil die Winter bei uns extrem sins. Platz ist vorhanden, Anlage im Keller wird mit dem Bekannten zusammen grad geplant und gebaut.

Deshalb können wir auch jetzt noch nicht umbauen, denn wohin mit den Kois?

Sorry, da hab ich mich vielleicht falsch ausgedrückt, es ist bis jetzt ein Filter dran (Wasserwechsel wird gemacht und Wasserwerte passen) und der neue wird erst gebaut, der überdimensioniert ist.


LG


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Huhu zusammen,

ja Tiefe wird schwer, wegen fehlenden Bagger und wenn müssten wir mindestens auf 2m bei unseren Wintern, das geht mit der Hand nicht. Winterfest machen wir ihn nicht, sie kommen in den Keller, ist besser bei uns.

Hmm braucht ein Koiteich eigentlich eine höhere Wand am Rand? Wisst ihr was ich meine?

Hmm, warum springen sie vermehrt, wenn der Luftsprudler an ist?

LG


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hi Angel.

Für den Neubau deines Teiches kannst du auch gut und gerne noch eine außen höher liegende Wand machen. Wenn du jetzt schon 1,60 m Tiefe hast und oben einfach 50 cm drauf setzt, hast du schon mal 2,10, davon abgezogen 10 cm für die Wasserlinie, also kommst du auf 2 m Tiefe. Wenn du dann noch den oberirdischen Teil dämmst, kannst du die Fisch fast bedenkenlos draußen lassen. Und so schaffst du auch mehr Volumen.


Aber gut, wenn ihr im Keller eine entsprechende "Teichanlage" - Innenhälterung habt, ist es natürlich auch möglich sie im Keller zu halten. Allerdings, wie schon gesagt, ist das stetige Einfangen für die Tiere Stress. Wie groß ist denn dann die Innenhälterung? Benutzt ihr die gleiche Filteranlage wie außerhalb? Nutzt ihr das gleiche Wasser? Denn sowohl an das Wasser und deren Temperatur sind die Fische dann gewöhnt. Auch die Filteranlage sollte dann schon mit den gleichen Bakterienstämmen besiedelt sein. Das macht auch Sinn, denn die Einlaufzeit für die Filter sowohl zum Winter hin für die IH, als auch die Einlaufzeit für die Sommeranlage außerhalb sollte einkalkuliert sein.

Ein Umsetzen von der IH nach drauén sollte dann auch erst bei stabilen Teichtemperaturen durchgeführt werden, denn die Temperaturschwankungen im Außenteich sind im Frühjahr bis hin zum Mai noch sehr wechselhaft. Das sollte auch berücksichtigt werden, wenn sie konstante Temperaturen in der IH gewöhnt sind. Oder ihr müsstet dann teuer zusätzlich heizen, damit sie konstante Tag- & Nachttemperaturen haben.

Ich bin gespannt, wie euer Teich später mal wird. Habt ihr schon Skizzen oder ähnliches? Technikplanung? Eine gute Vorplanung ist sozusagen, die halbe Miete beim Bauen nachher. Ich habe gute 2 Jahre geplant und dann trotzdem noch während der Bauphase Fehler gemacht und Änderungen vorgenommen. 

Bis dann...


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Tipp fahre zum Baumarkt und holle Dir 2 Estrichmatten 2m mal 1m tüddelst die zusammen und legst da oben drauf dann kommen die da nicht mehr raus

Zacky
Gute Idee von Dir aller Respeckt


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Tipp fahre zum Baumarkt und holle Dir 2 Estrichmatten 2m mal 1m tüddelst die zusammen und legst da oben drauf dann kommen die da nicht mehr raus
> 
> Zacky
> Gute Idee von Dir aller Respeckt



??? Ist das jetzt bös gemeint oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hallo Zacky,

ja, nein, klar ist die Tiefe schon irgendwie zu erreichen, aber wir haben den Teich in einer Grundstücksecke (Wintergarten und Nachbarnzaun auf zwei Seiten und Terassen auf zwei anderen Seiten) und können nicht ganz so, wie wir wollen (war echt ein Planungsfehler und müssen nun das beste draus machen) Es soll ja auch noch nach was aussehen und man möchte ja die Fische auch noch sehen. Und alles wegreissen ist halt auch mal nen kleiner Kostenfaktor....

Das mit der Innenhälterung, da hilft ein lieber Bekannter, der selber auch welche hat. Das gleiche Wasser soll genutzt werden, allerdings ein zweiter Filter. Wie genau uss ich mal fragen, aber das Prolbem sitzt erst mal aussen.

Jaaa, Schwankungen haben wir grad ganz schön jetzt schon, durch den Bachlauf und den kleinen Teich. 

Am liebsten würd ich mit dem Finger schnippen, aber das geht ja nicht. Jetzt basteln wir grad an einer Lösung, wie wir es doch machen könnten, ohne alles wegzureissen.
Bei der Technik verlasse ich mich auf unseren Bekannten, nur wie wir umbauen, da weiss ich nicht weiter. Und überlege noch.

Und warum sie jetzt springen, wenn es wärmer wird...

LG


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*



angel schrieb:


> ??? Ist das jetzt bös gemeint oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Nein, Estrichmatten sehen so ähnlich aus wie Maschendraht - ist einfach ein Tipp, um die Fische am rausspringen zu hindern.


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*



angel schrieb:


> Und warum sie jetzt springen, wenn es wärmer wird...
> 
> LG



Ich dachte nur an das Aufmauern, weil du irgendwie fragtest, ob sie so eine höhere Wand brauchen. So würde es nach einem Hochteich aussehen und an der Terrasse wirkt sowas gar nicht so schlecht.

Das mit dem Springen ist nicht einfach so zu erklären. Wenn du eine bakterielle Infektion ausschließen kannst, die Wasserwerte stimmig sind, dann springen sie vielleicht nur, weil über der Wasseroberfläche jede Menge Kleinstgetier rum schwirrt, was sie auch gerne mal fangen. 

Vielleicht kannst Du bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder machen, wo der Teich jetzt ist, was an Platz da ist und wie es mal werden könnte. Hier haben viele User kreative Gedanken und so ein Massen-Brain-Storming kann schöne Ideen hervor bringen. 

Du kannst auch anstatt der Estrichmatten auch ein Laubschutznetz etwas höher über der Teichoberfläche straff spannen, damit sie dir nicht aus dem Teich springen.


----------



## katja (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

hallo angel :willkommen auch von mir

wäre es denn keine alternative, die koi in einen großen, passenden teich abzugeben und sich stattdessen fische zu holen, die mit eurem vorhandenen teich glücklich und zufrieden sind? 

das hört sich ja doch alles nach nem riesenaufwand an, mir wär das ehrlich gesagt zu viel 

nicht nur koi sind toll


----------



## Joerg (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hi Angel,
:Willkommen2
ich denke mal es wird eine Gasübersättigung sein.
Wasserwerte und __ Parasiten waren ja schon getestet.

Hänge den Lüfter höher, um sicher zu gehen in 50 cm Tiefe.
1-5 Kg Salz langsam ins Wasser kann auch etwas helfen.


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Huhu zusammen,

wow, so viele Antworten, hoffentlich vergess ich jetzt nicht.

Sorry, hatte das von Reiner falsch aufgefasst, weil ich ja schon geschrieben hatte, dass wir ein Netz zur Vorsicht drüber gemacht haben (Laubnetz)

Hallo Zacky, 
an etwas aufmauern dachte ich, weil unsere gerne an der Wasseroberfläche sind und ich dacht, wenn da eine etwas höhere Kante ist so 20 bis 30 cm dann fallen sie nicht raus beim Balgen um Futter. Wegen Infektionen kommt in ein oder zwei Wochen ein TA. Müssen wir noch klären wann.

Fotos und Pläne folgen.

Hallo Katja, ehrlich gesagt, nein ich möchte sie nicht abgeben, sie sind schon zahm und nein, die bleiben.


Hallo Jörg, der hängt höher, in 70cm Tiefe und geht einmal stündlich tagsüber für 15min an.

LG


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Also hier Foto,

links ist der Zaun zur Nachbarin, der Bachlauf hat eine Gefälle von einem Meter und rechts ist unsere Terasse, unten - nicht sichtbar, der Wintergarten.

Wir dachten, den Teich eher runder zu machen (helle Platten weg) und in der Mitte eine kleine Insel stehen zu lassen, gemauert mit Pflanzen drauf dass es nicht einfach so ein tiefe Loch wird. Pumpe ins Tiefe (dunkelblau) und Rücklauf über Bachlauf und rechts auf dem Bild in den Teich, dass Kreisströmung entsteht. Stufen weitesgehend weg, kleines Mäuerchen und geschätzes Endvolumen 12000l bis 14000l
Das wäre jetzt mal unsere...
Beschreibung Bild: grau = Mauer
Blau Wasser - Tiefenzone grösser

Oder was habt ihr für Ideen?

Danke.


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Servus Angel

Dein Threadtitel dürfte Programm bei Euch sein :knuddel

Kommt mir alles ein bisserl wie eine Panik-Aktion vor ...

Ja, eine IH (=InnenHälterung) ist ja gut und schön, aber auch mit einer Menge Streß, überwiegend bei den Koi, aber auch bei Euch wird der Adrinalinspiegel gehörig steigen.

Derweil liegt doch die Lösung viel einfacher vor der __ Nase ...

Du schreibst von 2 Terrassen Visavis und auf der dritten Seite der Wintergarten ...

Baut doch statt der IH fast ums gleiche Geld so ein Koihaus.
Das Fundament ist durch die beiden Terrassen gegeben ... angeschlossen an die Wintergartentüre und schon könnt Ihr auch im Winter Eure Koi anschauen, füttern und was sonst noch ... ohne Streß für Tier und Mensch ...

Falls meine Vorstellungskraft nicht passt, hätte ich doch schon um Skizze und Fotos gebeten ...


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Sodala ... Bild gesehen .

Geht ja doch nicht so einfach 

Ist der Teich als Koiteich geplant gewesen 

Ich denke die Liebe zu Koi ist erst später gekommen.

OK ... Ich räume das Feld für die Koi-Spezies ... 

Bin schon gespannt wie Ihr die Tipps hier aus dem Forum umsetzt


----------



## Joerg (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Angel,
tagsüber ist normalerweise keine Belüftung nötig.
Unterwasserpflanzen, natürlich auch Fadenalgen, erzeugen bei Licht genügend O2.
Lass sie besser mal Nachts laufen.

Bachlauf am Teich ist bei Koi eher ungünstig. Der bringt hohe Temperaturschwankungen mit sich.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Wenn es ein reiner Koiteich werden soll, dann ohne Stufen.
Rund bzw. oval ist okay ... aber alles einen Tiefe so ca. 2,0m.
Pflanzen kannst Du in Form eine Pflanzenfilters außerhalb des Teiches einbringen.

Mandy


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Huhu, ja, nicht so einfach das ganze.

Ja, bitte nicht schlagen, er war al Koiteich geplant - ich weiss, föllig falsch beraten 

Ja, ich auch gespannt bin, was wir machen, ausser uns den Kopf zerbrechen...

Okay, dann eher nachts laufen, nur sie schlafen genau über dem Teil in der Flachwasserzone ((( Trotzdem anmachen? Oder auf die frühen Morgenstunden verlegen?

Den Bachlauf würden wir gerne behalten, aber nicht so wie jetzt, denn jetzt läuft alles durch den Filter über den Bachlauf zurück, sondern mit - öhhhh- wie heisst das- so schiebern geregelt, dass man ihn vielleicht auch mal abstellen kann und einen direkten Zulauf zum Teich hat 

Okay, ganz ohne Stufen, aber die oberste müsste ja bleiben sonst bricht uns die Teicheinfassung weg, oder man geht sacht schräg rein? Wieso die Tiefe, wegen dem Winter? 

Was ist mit einem Mäuerchen? besser oder nicht?

Danke, dass ihr helft.


----------



## Joerg (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Die Belüftung Nachts laufen lassen. Im Sommer läuft sie bei mir auch nach Sonnenuntergang.

Mauer ist schon toll. Ich kam auch nicht auf Tiefe, daher habe ich dann 40cm aufgemauert.
Es ist toll daran zu sitzen, denn die Koi sind ja dann dichter. Mit den richtigen Steinen sieht das auch sehr schick aus.


----------



## angel (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hmmm. okay, dann stellen wir den Timer um.

Okay, Mauer ist echt eine alternative, mir graut es vor dem tiefer graben, Granitbrocken im Boden  Wie viel Rand/Platz lässt man von Stitzkante bis Oberfläche Wasser, dachte so an 30cm  (als Hüpfschutz ein bißchen)
Lacht nicht, ich glaub die letzten Tage haben echt eine Panik ausgelöst bei mir....


Und die Insel in der Mitte ist vielleicht auch eine dumme Idee, klaut Volumen. Und ist schwierig zu gestalten....

Nächste dumme Frage, usere Folie (EPDM) reicht dann ja nicht mehr, da werden wir eine neue kaufen müssen, oder funktioniert anstückeln?

Danke.


----------



## Joerg (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Eigentlich sollten 10-15cm reichen, du willst die Koi ja aus der Hand füttern und dich nicht so weit bücken.
50-60cm Mauer ist recht angenehm, da man diese dann als Sitzbank gut nutzen kann.
Normalerweise springen die nicht, mal aus Übermut oder aktuell wenn Hormone im Spiel sind. 

Die Insel würde ich so nicht bauen. Es gibt aber Schwimminseln, die ganz toll aussehen. 

Anstückeln geht schon. Ist bei EPDM aber nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## Zacky (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hi Angel.

Die Sache mit dem Aufmauern ist das Einfachste was ihr machen könnt. So habt ihr zum Einen einen vernünftig stabilen Teich und die Terrassenbegrenzung sieht sehr dekorativ aus. Das Mauern macht auch am meisten Sinn, denn die Terrassen sollen euch ja nicht den Teich eindrücken. Eine Insel in der Mitte ist sicherlich schön, aber schwer herzustellen. Nicht die Insel selbst, sondern die ganze Folienarbeit drum herum, ist das was sich recht schwer umsetzen lässt. Gehen tut erstmal alles. Aber dein Argument mit dem Volumen ist natürlch richtig, denn darum geht es ja hauptsächlich. Volumen ist wichtig. Eine 30 cm höhre Kante ist bestimmt ausreichend.

Das ganze ohne Stufen zu bauen ist zwar ganz praktisch und schafft Volumen, bleibt aber Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich würde Stufen einbauen um eine Bepflanzung in den Teich zu bekommen, da ihr ja sonst gar keine Pflanzen so richtig für die Teichbiologie habt. Oder!?

Den Bachlauf könnt ihr dann ganz entspannt über einen sogenannten Bypass speisen. Da nimmt man einen Y-Verteiler oder 45° T-Stück und setzt Kugelhähne zum Regulieren ein. Das passt und macht auch Sinn, aber bedenkt, dass ihr vermutlich diesen Bachlauf auch bepflanzt und die Pflanzen das Wasser benötigen.

Die Tiefe hat zudem Auswirkungen auf das Teichklima. Ein tieferer Teich ist im Winter stabil und hält die Temperaturen am Grund für gewöhnlich konstant. 

Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht! Im Normalfall verwendet man keine Folie 2 x und verbindet diese auch nicht mit neuer Folie, zumindest sei das so bei PVC-Folie. Bei EPDM - keine Ahnung! Wie alt ist denn die Folie überhaupt?


----------



## angel (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Huhu zusammen,

das mir dem Aufmauern hört sich echt nicht schlecht an, muss mal Fotos suchen, wie so etwas aussieht, wenn ihr was wisst, immer her damit.

Ja, die springen nicht, geh doch mal bitte raus und sag das meinen.:beten:beten:beten Gestern hätt ich gedacht, dass einer echt __ Fliegen fängt  Er lauerte an der Wasseroberfläche, Augen herrausen und auf einmal ist er losgehüpft  

Schwimminsel in klein haben wir schon. Stimmt die Folie drum herum legen ist bestimmt nicht grad leicht.

Wie gesagt, ich würde gerne die oberste Stufe lassen, sie gefällt mir und daran ist ja auch die Teicheinfassung fest....
Pflanzen hätten wir sonst nur im oberen Becken des Bachlaufs, wenn wir sie aus dem Teich rausnehmen.

Ja, die Folie, heul, jetzt 7 Monate alt  nur zu klein dann 

GLG


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hey Angel,

die oberste Stufe kannst Du theoretisch lassen, aber viel Pflanzen werden mit Koi im Teich sicher nicht wachsen.
Ich war so frei und habe mal in Deinem Foto rumgemalt 

Grün: Pflanzenbereich außerhalb den Teiches. Wasser läuft auf der einen Seite (nach dem Filter) rein und auf der anderen Seite wieder raus.
Rot: Der ovale Teich an sich. Ob mit Mäuerchen oder ohne ist Eure Sache. Ich baue mit einer knapp 70cm hohen Mauer (damit ich nicht so tief graben muß  )
Pink: Die innere Stufe die einmal rund rum verläuft.
Innerhalb dieser Stufe jedoch so tief, dass ihr mit Mäuerchen die 2m erreicht.

 

Nur für den Filter habe ich irgendwie noch nicht das passende Plätzchen gefunden. Außer ihr macht die Steine weg und nehmt dafür eine Holzterrasse. Dann kann der Filter dort drunter. In diesem Fall kann man den Pflanzenbereich außerhalb auch noch verlängern bis zur Terrasse.

Ob man 7monate alte EPDM Folie erweitern kann weiß ich nicht. Aber da gibts bestimmt noch Meinungen dazu.

Mandy


----------



## angel (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Huhu Mandy,

erst mal vielen lieben Dank.

Idee an sich gut, wollten aber den Bachlauf erhalten (auch wegen dem Höhenunterschied da), zumindest dass noch ein Teil des Wasser durchfliesst und regelbar ist 

Wollten ihn vielleicht etwas mehr auf die Terasse ziehen, denn die hat 40m2 (hüstel - mit Holz ersetzen wird teuer   ) und das ganze etwas mehr Richting Wintergarten ziehen.

Wie mache ich so einen Pflanzberreich? Mauer soll drum herum, um alles am liebsten 

Filter steht dann oben unter Sonnensegel 

LG


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Sei so lieb und mach doch mal fotos von allem. auf dem bild ist das irgendwie nicht richtig zu sehen. man muß das gefühl haben bei dir im garten zu stehen    wir kriegen das schon hin


----------



## angel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Morgen kommt erst mal der Kollege, dann wird vor Ort geplant und entworfen, bin gespannt


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

na wir auch...


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*



> Morgen kommt erst mal der Kollege



und der qualifiziert sich durch? 

mehr, bessere und vor allem aus erfahrungen stammende hilfe als hier, wirst du nirgends bekommen!


----------



## angel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

kennst du ihn dass du über ihn urteilen kannst? der züchtet selber kois und baut teiche. 

und keiner von euch steht daneben und sagt- stopp, da macht ihr was falsch, er schon. Für ideen bin ich dankbar aber auch die umsetzung ist nicht leicht und auch immer ne geldfrage. ich bin für jede grabende hand dankbar.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hallo Angel,

wenn es der Züchter ist, der Dir die Koi verkauft hat - dann herzlichen Dank :?

Wenn es der Züchter ist, der gesagt hat, dass Dein Teich viel zu klein ist, dann ist er er richtige.


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*



> kennst du ihn dass du über ihn urteilen kannst?



nö, deshalb hatte ich ja gefragt


----------



## Moonlight (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Entspannt euch . . . ommm . . . der himmel ist blau . . . das gras ist grün . . . ommm,kicher. wenn der teichbauer da war und ihr etwas entworfen habt. und dann bist du so lieb und stellst diesen entwurf hier ein. mal sehen ob wir noch ne verbesserung haben oder ob der teichbauer wirklich gut ist


----------



## Zacky (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hi Angel...

...es ist ja auch nichts böse gemeint und es will Dir oder deinem Kollegen auch niemand zu Nahe treten. Wir sind nur alle sehr gespannt, welchen Plan ihr beide ausheckt und wie es dann zur Umsetzung kommt. Denn wir alle leben von den Informationen und Erfahrungen anderer Teichbauer.  Wenn du ihn schon länger kennst und ihm vertraust, ist doch super. Ich hätte auch gerne das eine oder andere Mal jemanden an meiner Seite gehabt, der mir sagt, was und wie. Aber den gab es nicht für ein Bier und ein Steak, die wollten alle gleich verkaufen... 

 Aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Dir sagen, dass auch jemand der Koi züchtet oder selbst verkauft, noch lange kein Profi auf seinem Gebiet ist. Denn so ging es mir auch schon, dass ich zu einem "Koi-Händler" gefahren bin, der mir seine Auswahl in einer extrem voll-gefropften Garage zeigte. Als ich ihn dann so allgemein über den Teichbau ausfragte, kam lediglich die Antwort "...zeichne doch mal was auf und ich mache Dir ein Angebot!" Davon hatte ich nie gesprochen und auch nicht erbeten...seither habe ich ihn gemieden...!!

Also lass uns bitte nicht im Stich...viele Fotos..ganz viele Info...einen schönen Bauthread...Ja!?


----------



## angel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Huhu zusammen,
ich weiss dass viele nur helfen wollen, dafür auch danke und ich bin für jede Anregung offen. Aber manche Kommentare sind daneben.

Es ist jemand, der uns gesagt hat, dass der Teich zu klein ist, der uns hilft, ohne an uns etwas zu verdienen.
Allerdings versteht er auch, dass wir nicht mal eben schnell einen 30000l Teich da hin zaubern können. Ich kann zeichnen und wenn ich so weit bin, dann stelle ich mal die Skizze ein. Okay?

LG


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hi Angel,
jemand zu finden, der Ahnung hat und keine direkten finanziellen Interessen ist toll.
Der kann vor Ort die Sachlage sicher besser beurteilen, als wir mit den paar Bildern.

Freu mich schon auf deine Zeichnungen und die Ideen eure Oase noch besser zu gestalten.


----------



## angel (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Ich bin ja froh über eure Ideen, aber jemand vor Ort, der wirlich unabhänig uns hilft (ist ein Arbeitskollege, hatte keine Ahnung dass er auch Kois hat seit jahren), macht vieles leichter


----------



## fukelstrulle (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hilfe....es passt alles nicht*

Hallo
Hast du mal einen o2 und nh3 und 4 test gemacht? Es kann nehmlich sein
das du zu wenig sauerstoff hast oder eine amomjak vergiftung.

Gruss nick


----------

